# Zone 2 Posting Rules



## Intense

*"Zone 2":* *Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads. *

*This is an effort to clean up this Forum and provide for more constructive discourse. We will try to make the transition positive.*


----------



## Intense

*The rules apply as equally as we can make them. We are not here to run cover for spam, or propaganda, Left or Right. You have a point, make it, back it up, and move on. Each post needs to contain relevant on topic content, flames are optional, relevant content is not. It's not rocket science. If you can chew gum and walk at the same time, you should have no difficulty meeting that standard. You see something posted that you don't like, challenge it with sound reason. Something unrelated to the thread gets brought up, that is relevant to you, start your own thread on it, rather than hi-jack the current thread. We are focused on communication skills here, not Left or Right. Impartiality is the goal, on the administrative end. We maintain the playing field, we don't stack the deck, choose winners or losers, we try to maintain fairness.   
The Reason for the change in Rules regarding This Forum, is the level of Abuse this Forum is too well known for. 

*


----------

